# Boat Lift on Bayou Chico available



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

A neighbor on Lakewood Rd. has just finished two boatlifts, sling type that will handle up to a 20 foot. She has one available for rent at a reasonable price.

PM or call me for details.

Tom


----------

